

Xbox Music for Android - ventu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.xboxmusic

======
orionblastar
Monty Zune'mas Revenge!

Anyone remember the Microsoft Zune Music Player? Apparently it is called XBox
Music now. Windows 8 Mobile phones that don't sell very well will now be
rebranded as 'Surface' phones as Microsoft bought out Nokia. It seems if
something is broken, buggy, bloated, and doesn't sell very well at Microsoft
or connected to Microsoft, just rename it instead of fixing the problems and
hope it sells better rebranded under a different name.

Imagine if Coca Cola had New Coke, and then decided to rebrand it as Coke^2
instead of bringing back the classic formula with Coke Classic?

